# Best Tree Climber For Bowhunting?



## buckmaster2000 (Oct 23, 2014)

Im Looking To Buy A Tree Climber To Bow Hunt Out Of And Was Wondering If Yall Would Help Me?      Whats Some Good Safe Bowhunting Tree Climber Thats Yall Like?


----------



## Sacrifice (Oct 23, 2014)

Lone wolf


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 23, 2014)

Summit Open Shot.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2014)

Hunter922 said:


> Summit Open Shot.



Same.  That's my go-to stand when a hunt calls for a climber.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 23, 2014)

Lone Wolf

There is one on marketplace for $150. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 23, 2014)

I have used an API Bow Hunter for the last 10-12 years. 

Just bought a Summit open shot today. My API is hard to beat but I wanted to try something different


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 23, 2014)

Summit Viper,,,,If they make a more quieter more comfortable climber,I would like to see it.


----------



## drfletcherdc (Oct 23, 2014)

Got to go with Summit Viper


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks,   I'm Leaning Towards The Summit Viper But Ya Never Know!


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 23, 2014)

z71mathewsman said:


> Summit Viper,,,,If they make a more quieter more comfortable climber,I would like to see it.



I won't go as far to say a lone wolf is more comfortable.  To me with the hazmore seat it probably is just as comfy.      But I will say it is more quiet. Not even close.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 24, 2014)

kbuck1 said:


> I won't go as far to say a lone wolf is more comfortable.  To me with the hazmore seat it probably is just as comfy.      But I will say it is more quiet. Not even close.



X2, lone wolf quietest not the most comfortable but I sure am enjoying the mobility of mine!!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 24, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> X2, lone wolf quietest not the most comfortable but I sure am enjoying the mobility of mine!!





kbuck1 said:


> I won't go as far to say a lone wolf is more comfortable.  To me with the hazmore seat it probably is just as comfy.      But I will say it is more quiet. Not even close.



I hear this a lot.  How is it more quiet?  Hiking with it?  When attaching to the tree?  Climbing the tree?  Standing/sitting in it?  All of the above?  Thanks!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 24, 2014)

If you are a bigger guy get the summit Goliath helps with jackets and coveralls.


----------



## jbp84 (Oct 24, 2014)

i got a summit razor the other day. i removed the front bar so its the same as the summit cobra. two other companies im still interested in is the xstand and treewalker. they both have great reviews and weight savings over lw and summit is crazy


----------



## drfletcherdc (Oct 24, 2014)

I heard good things about tree walkers but the price is on the high end.  I found my Viper Summit Elite for $199 at Adventure Outdoors on sale.  Reg $299.


----------



## Brewskis (Oct 24, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I hear this a lot.  How is it more quiet?  Hiking with it?  When attaching to the tree?  Climbing the tree?  Standing/sitting in it?  All of the above?  Thanks!



Hey Pneumo, I have the Lone Wolf Hand Climber. I got it for long distance hikes on archery-only public land since it is only 17.5 pounds (and the advertised weight is the actual weight unlike the Millennium M100u I recently bought which is 3-4 pounds heavier than advertised), and packs down nearly completely flat (less than 5" I believe). I can hardly tell it's there when hiking with it. 

I bought it after having owned the Lone Wolf Assault II, and being very pleased with how quiet it is. They're not kidding when they use the slogan 'your silent partner'. It hasn't let me down. To answer your questions, it is silent while hiking, silent while attached to the tree, silent while climbing, silent while standing and sitting in it. The only noise I have been able to make with it can be attributed to my carelessness.

They're not the most comfortable and kinda pricey, but the light weight and quietness of them are more than worth it to me.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Brewskis!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 24, 2014)

They detach and attach by levers. It packs flat light I have the standard sit n climb. It packs low profile flat Carrys like a book bag not bulky at all on you back. Trees can be picky but it bites solid and it will climb quiet. Noise as mentioned comes from carelessness. I bought mine for a quick maneuverable stand I can snatch and relocate. So far it hasn't let me down. My summit is comfortable a goalith is the model I have. The lone wolf just flat out hunts!


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had my Summit Viper for 12 years or so.  Would not trade it for any other brand.





drfletcherdc said:


> Got to go with Summit Viper


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been using my viper SS for several years now-it works for me.


----------



## dh88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gunslinger


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 24, 2014)

kbuck1 said:


> I won't go as far to say a lone wolf is more comfortable.  To me with the hazmore seat it probably is just as comfy.      But I will say it is more quiet. Not even close.


This.  I have sat for 12 hours in my Lone Wolf with the Hazemore seat.  You can't get more comfortable than that.   As for quietness, nothing comes close to a Lone Wolf.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 24, 2014)

I am sitting in the open shot for the first time. It is comfortable. Climbs quiet. Packs well and is more than 100 bucks cheaper than a lone wolf. 

I like it!!


----------



## South Man (Oct 24, 2014)

treewalker!!! I've had for 5 years and love this stand!


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I hear this a lot.  How is it more quiet?  Hiking with it?  When attaching to the tree?  Climbing the tree?  Standing/sitting in it?  All of the above?  Thanks!



All of the above. You actually have to try and make noise climbing  if you wanted to hear something. The platform is cast aluminum so its, solid, not hollow. When hiking in if limbs or vines or whatever contact the platform Its a dull thud. Not a metallic ringing noise. Every bow hunter out there should try one. Its truly night and day difference.  My favorite thing about it is how easily it is to attach to the tree. The pattern in the platform allows me to grab the center of the platform with one hand and use the other hand to reach around and connect the belt. All other stands Ive tried you have to try and hold the platform with one hand and try to hold a leg against it to hold it steady while reaching around for the cable.   Not sure thats a good explanation but trust me. You owe it to yourself to try one.


----------



## 450yardbuck (Oct 25, 2014)

I have owned summits, api, tree lounge, and used lone wolf and ole man. Treewalker is by far the easiest quietest, most comfortable stand i have used for bow hunting.


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 25, 2014)

Lone wolf is quiet but over all the Summit Viper SD  I like much better The Lone Wolf limits you on tree size


----------



## Brewskis (Oct 30, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Lone wolf is quiet but over all the Summit Viper SD  I like much better The Lone Wolf limits you on tree size



The LW Hand Climber I have will work on trees from 6" to 19" in diameter, and they offer extended traction belts that will fit up to 22". 

Summit's site says the Viper SD will work on trees 8" - 20".


----------



## hpericht (Oct 30, 2014)

I have an Summit Openshot and wouldnt trade it for anything. At 13.5 lbs you dont even notice it on your back and its comfortable to sit in. Shot quite a few deer out of it. I think Amazon has it with free two day shipping for around $250.


----------



## BigCats (Oct 31, 2014)

Treewalker hands down


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info yall


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 12, 2014)

I challenge anyone to try a Treewalker and does not think it's the best climbing stand out there. face the tree or away, no stepping over the seat. Use the seat pad and stretch it out and it will sit like a gun slinger. Bow hunting model weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## Slasher (Nov 12, 2014)

*stands are like women...*

lots of good ones...
lots of bad ones...

Some will make you happy...
Some will make you mad...

Some will make you successful!!!
Some will make you will hold you back!!!

Check out Xtreme Outdoor Products... The cheaper version of Lone Wolf treestands... I guess the founderof LoneWolf sold it off and has XOP now... I will get the sit and climb by next year... and probably sell off a couple of stands... or relgate them to the far corners of the hunt club... where the walk is long!!!

I like my LW Assault and sticks in some places...
If it can get me in the right tree with cover and not having to cut a bunch of limbslike a climber would make me do...

I have the old summit bushmaster... Great bow hunting stand... Hazmore seat makes it even better!!! (just picked up a second used one too!!! Summits are great easy to set up stands... I love them in the pine woods..

Old Man alumalite CTS... Too big, too bulky... Takes a lot to pack/unpack andset-up...it doesn't work as analum stand... the old steel ones work great and are comfy because the heavier weight they stay set into the tree... the aluminum version makes noise when you stand (kinda like it springs up a little if you use the foot rest...)

I've heard good things about the treewalkers... But remind me of my old tree lounge... They are BIG!!! dont work for working through the thicket too well... seems like a great lite weight stand... Only guy I know who has one... leaves it locked on the tree all season...  Because...  It isn't easy to ease in and out of the woods with one...

if you are young or in shape... hand climbers are okay... most folks prefer a sit and climb... it is so much easier to use...

Muddy lockons...here lots of good things... Just bought the Outfitter lite...

No perfect stand... lockons with sticks work with crooked trees or with lots of branches... Climbers let you get high...safely... but require some limb cutting... Both work.. but last week, if I was higher than 10-12 ft... I couldn't see because of the leaves... 

if using a lockon and sticks... use a linemans belt and learn to trust it and use it properly!!!

If using a climber... use a safety rope with prussic knot while climbing....

Hunting is great, but danged if deer hunting is worth your health or life...


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 13, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I challenge anyone to try a Treewalker and does not think it's the best climbing stand out there. face the tree or away, no stepping over the seat. Use the seat pad and stretch it out and it will sit like a gun slinger. Bow hunting model weighs 16 pounds.


They look like a well thought out and simple stand but I just can't get past the pins in the cable system. Since using the lone wolf with just a lever I could never go back to pins. Do you have to use a light in the dark to line the holes up in the cable? Seems aggravating


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 13, 2014)

kbuck1 said:


> They look like a well thought out and simple stand but I just can't get past the pins in the cable system. Since using the lone wolf with just a lever I could never go back to pins. Do you have to use a light in the dark to line the holes up in the cable? Seems aggravating



No the ends of the cables are square like the tubing and are dipped in super bright yellow/orange coating. Even at night you can plainly see when the holes line up. 

Some one else said they were big. They are a full 36" platform which pretty nice but the profile when loaded up for packing isn't so bad.


----------



## BowArrow (Nov 17, 2014)

I have used the Summit Viper for 15 years and will be using it until I am dead (77 years old). It is good feeling to sleep when you are 20 ft. up a tree and the sun is shining on you.


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 18, 2014)

I was in the market for a new stand a long time ago and said my number one priority was silence... ended up going with the lone wolf sit n climb. I have been extremely pleased with it. I notice subtle noises now that I never used to notice in years prior but nothing major. I have climbed many a trees with that stand. If you want the best bowhunting stand I would go with a lone wolf. In my opinion it is comfortable "enough". Meaning you're not going to go up there and take a nice nap but you're not going to hurt after a 5-6 hour sit either. It packs flat on your back so you're not snagging all kinds of crap walking through the woods either and it's quick and easy to set up and take down. If I were to get another stand strictly for BOW hunting, I would probable get another lone wolf. If I wanted a more versatile, more comfortable stand, I would probably get a summit viper, but that's out of the question now that I have gone bow-only. Just my $0.02


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 14, 2014)

Ol man alumalite cts is what it use and love it.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently obtained a Summit Viper SD Mini. Weighs 18 pounds and is stupid quiet. I honestly can not say a bad thing about it. I had my heart set on an lone wolf but I wouldn't buy one if I had the money. The Mini is smaller so I would suggest a regular viper that is aluminum. I guess I have a sensitive butt, but I have never been comfortable in a stand or long periods of time. That is NOT the case with this stand. I missed a deer yesterday because I fell asleep in the stand. It retails for 289.99 and if you are over 5.7 I would not recommend. I love it.


----------



## TomC (Dec 16, 2014)

I've used most of them over the years including the one mentioned sooooo many times..........just do yourself a favor and order a Treewalker.


----------



## Bo D (Dec 26, 2014)

Summits to bulky for me had an open shot and gave it away this year after the top dropped on me before taking a shot after l barely bumped it...Got me LW sit and climb with the Summit seat now. Favorite stand now next to my Millenium loc ons


----------



## Rich Blood (Dec 26, 2014)

I use an api grandslam bowhunter. Its light, quiet but i find myself not being able to sit very long in it. Knees go to hurting and seat isn't quite big enough.


----------



## RE185 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a summit Viper and an API Grand Slamand I have to say it is easier and quieter to hunt out of the Grand Slam.I love my summit Viper but the last couple years i have hunted out of the API Grand Slam almost every time i have hunted.to me the API is easier to pack in. the summit Viper gets hung up on ur legs of your pants when crossing logs and ditches.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Jan 5, 2015)

I had summits, ol mans,  and a few others if your a tall guy you can't beat a tree walker! Love the claws on it, you can't make that thing slip, and it's light and super comfortable, If your on the smaller side xstand sit n climb, I have first hand experience with both the xstand is more compact and the lightest stand on the market, last weekend was the first time I've seen one in person at a outfitter in Kentucky , I hopped in it , it's as solid as my tree walker, but the seat was a lil on the small side for me im 6'4 250lbs but I'd use it for a 3 or 4 hour sit, but if your a smaller guy you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## BowArrow (Jan 6, 2015)

Used Summit Viper for 12 years and love it. Go to sleep every time I hunt. Recently was sitting in stand with bow across bar and a bird lit on my bow.


----------



## flex 347 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's hard to beat a lone wolf it's quiet and compact to carry. I put a summit surround seat on mine and now it's just as comfortable as my titan. Summit makes a great stand but there more bulky which is ok unless you hunt thick stuff. Thinking of trying out the guidos webb next year read good reviews about it.


----------



## CartyKid (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my summit viper sd. Ive hunted gunslingers for years and they are great to sleep in....but not so much for hunting, had an API, and a few others but summit has my heart, now that being said.... being equip. with these short arms I have to stand up for close shots, but the open shot should fix that problem. But I hunt half the time sitting and half the time standing against the tree because of my knees, so it dont bother me to shoot standing up at all....


----------

